# User Support > Forum Software Support >  'Insert Video Clip' Tool & Facebook Videos.

## Ed Goist

The 'insert video clip' tool says it supports Facebook, but when I enter the url of a Facebook video into the toll's window, I do not get a nice video preview window like I do with Youtube.
Am I doing something incorrectly?, or does the tool work differently with FB, just showing the video link?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Appears to preview just fine. Be sure you're grabbing the Embed This Video code, not the URL of the web page the video is on.

----------


## BradKlein

What a sick video! Is that illustrating FB traffic, and how it changes over time, and when a flaming asteroid crashes into the earth?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

First, be sure you're in Advanced posting mode and using the Insert Video icon tool.

Grab the code off Facebook for the video. For testing, use the video I'm providing instead from this page. 

Copy the URL from the browser that the browser displays--I believe I gave you conflicting instructions above.

Insert that code into the Insert Video Icon tool and you should have your video, as such below. Now, that page is an actual video posting page--FB may have other ways of displaying videos and I am certainly not familiar with what variety of formats are available. I don't mess with FB videos much but this does work. If you'll provide the link to the page your video resides on I'll show you how to insert it for the forum.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks very much Scott. I appreciate your patience.

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Scott;

I have still been having a problem embedding Facebook videos, and I've discovered the reason. When I use the  button to embed a Facebook video, an important prefix is left out. Consider these two videos:





When I use the  button to insert them, this is what is entered into the message (I'm leaving a space after & before the brackets so the code will be visible):





As you can see, the necessary prefix is left off of the Facebook video..

Interestingly, if I manually enter the prefix, the video will be embedded.

Good embed string with spaces:



and without the spaces (will embed):



Thanks.
- Ed

----------


## OldSausage

Just a note to point out that this no longer works - it would be great if there was a way to embed Facebook videos.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I believe I've fixed this now. Facebook changed things on their end and messed up all of their embedded videos in millions of forums across the internet, but that's the way you do things when you're that big.

----------


## OldSausage

Awesome, thanks Scott!

----------

